
Show HN: Paris My State – Contact your state governor to follow Paris agreement - danvass
https://www.parismystate.com
======
MichaelBurge
I understand that the agreement is a way of raising money from nations to fund
e.g. putting pollution scrubbers on factories.

What does it mean for a state to follow the agreement? I don't think they're
allowed to give tax money to foreign countries(though I wouldn't mind if they
were allowed to).

~~~
danvass
The goal is to get more states to join this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Climate_Alliance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Climate_Alliance)
\- which essentially looks at ensuring states are "committed to upholding the
2015 Paris Agreement on climate change within their borders, by achieving the
U.S. goal of reducing emissions 26–28 percent from 2005 levels by 2025". It's
not the same as the US being part of the Paris agreement, but it's the next
big thing at the moment looking at lowering emission levels throughout the US.

